# Face Rash UPDATED With pictures.



## MummyToAmberx

I got a rash on my face when i was just over 6 weeks, got appt at the doc was checked, he didnt really say what* had caused it but it wasnt anything serious, okay fair enough. Today looked in the mirror my face is covered again... Im 10weeks tomorrow. I dont want be putting up with this loads, i look a utter mess. Anyone had any? I did think could it be certain make-up but then i thought it couldnt be because ive worn it over last 4 weeks nothing has happened. Confused lol.Ive added some pictures. Also, im not feeling to great like dizzy,faint,sick, eyes feel odd. Its itchy to.
 



Attached Files:







000_0034.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 218









000_0035.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 177









000_0036.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 218


----------



## sparkle_1979

I have it too. It's awful and make up just makes it look worse, my hubby seriously thought I had chicken pox, it doesn't seem as bad now thank god, was worse at the beginning of the pregnancy, mind u the other day it was pretty bad!! I hate it....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sparkle_1979 said:


> I have it too. It's awful and make up just makes it look worse, my hubby seriously thought I had chicken pox, it doesn't seem as bad now thank god, was worse at the beginning of the pregnancy, mind u the other day it was pretty bad!! I hate it....

thanks
you have no idea what it is? what it could be linked to? 
i never had this with amber, hope its a boy then haha.


----------



## Xinola

Hi,

I don't really have a rash, but since the first/second week, I've felt my facial skin very sensitive, when i dry it with the towel for instance is almost unbearable. I thougth that it's cause by the hormonal changes. When i touch my face i feel like little/tiny pimples/spots all over, which is not normal for me.

I don't wear make-up (nothing), and it makes me wonder on whether our skins are sensitive in nature, and with the hormones, plus make-up it overeacts at times? As you said, for 4 weeks you didn't have any reaction, so maybe i'm just wrong here.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Xinola said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't really have a rash, but since the first/second week, I've felt my facial skin very sensitive, when i dry it with the towel for instance is almost unbearable. I thougth that it's cause by the hormonal changes. When i touch my face i feel like little/tiny pimples/spots all over, which is not normal for me.
> 
> I don't wear make-up (nothing), and it makes me wonder on whether our skins are sensitive in nature, and with the hormones, plus make-up it overeacts at times? As you said, for 4 weeks you didn't have any reaction, so maybe i'm just wrong here.

I really have no idea.
ive taken some pics i'l upload them :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive added some pictures.
i feel so friggin ill!


----------



## Xinola

that doesn't look like something to be dismissed by the doctor.

I don't think i can help you here, but probably telling your doctor again, maybe this time he'll pay attention? The only thing i remember now, is that a friend of mine, developed eczema when pg with her first daughter. She had to apply some cream on, but she saw the doctor for that. I hope this is not your case.

I just read you said it was also itchy... Is it sensitive to the touch? I'm trying to think on something you could apply to soothen your skin, like applyin with cotton some cooled down cammomille tea?


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm definitely looks like a rash to me!

I haven't had it, I've just had lots of spots and a bit of dry skin on my forehead.

It could be like a food allergy, you do get more sensitive to certain foods when pg apparently. Is it itchy?


----------



## loopdido

I had a strange rash type thing come up at 4 weeks! It's under my bottom lip and looks like I've eaten something red and gotten it all round my mouth and not wiped it! It's red and the skin peels off and the skin around the cracks of my nose is also very dry and scaley! weird huh! I'm seeing midwife on Monday so will show her, but for now am just using E45!

Can't think what your's is either, but they do blame hormones for lots of things!


----------



## emma2810

i read that your hormones change all the time during pregnancy which can suddenly make u allergic to something you wre fine with befpre so it could be your make up just doesnt agree with you anymore, also if your eyes are hurting i would def go back to the doc!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Xinola said:


> that doesn't look like something to be dismissed by the doctor.
> 
> I don't think i can help you here, but probably telling your doctor again, maybe this time he'll pay attention? The only thing i remember now, is that a friend of mine, developed eczema when pg with her first daughter. She had to apply some cream on, but she saw the doctor for that. I hope this is not your case.
> 
> I just read you said it was also itchy... Is it sensitive to the touch? I'm trying to think on something you could apply to soothen your skin, like applyin with cotton some cooled down cammomille tea?

I cant get appt at the docs, ive tried, grr. 
I would put something on, if i had any in the house. :( 
Thanks for the help


----------



## MummyToAmberx

puppycat said:


> Hmmm definitely looks like a rash to me!
> 
> I haven't had it, I've just had lots of spots and a bit of dry skin on my forehead.
> 
> It could be like a food allergy, you do get more sensitive to certain foods when pg apparently. Is it itchy?

I never had any problems in first pregnancy, that i can remember. 
Only ever had rash on my eye lids twice in over 5 years or so. 
Yeah it is itchy.


----------



## Xinola

sorry and good luck, hope your skin gets better soon.


----------



## ablaze

aww hun my skin was terrible in pregnancy too, i can barely use many products as it is an i was worse wen preg, hope it clears soon


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i know why eyes hrut now it looks as though ive got rash in there to :|


----------



## ablaze

eeks! id call docs if ue eyes r sore too


----------



## Wendyk07

I would definately call the docs if your eyes are sore as well. The rash must be so irritating hun. Hope it clears soon.

:hug:


----------



## MsEmski

As they've all said, DEFINITELY call your doctor is it's your eyes too! It's probably just to do with hormones, but if it's an infection of some sort you don't want it affecting your eye-sight.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv been to the docs, ive asked for urgent appt, ive getting 1 at 4:50pm thankgod!

Women on the desk said can get a rash from pressure when being sick.. i can understand that, but ive been sick hell of alot over the years its never happened like this, but when said was in my eyes i was dizzy/faint she goes youve convienced me lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Been to the docs.
Little spots or whatever around my eyes are pressure from being sick..all new to me. I was probablysick 20times a day with amber, never got rash. Was sick last night, this is todays result, lovely. lol.
When i said about other things, she said might be start of a viral infection to come back in 24hrs if its worse or anything.


----------



## ablaze

i used to burst all the vessels in my eyes bein sick! nvr got a rash tho, hope it gets better soon hun xx


----------



## Strawberry3

loopdido said:


> I had a strange rash type thing come up at 4 weeks! It's under my bottom lip and looks like I've eaten something red and gotten it all round my mouth and not wiped it! It's red and the skin peels off and the skin around the cracks of my nose is also very dry and scaley! weird huh! I'm seeing midwife on Monday so will show her, but for now am just using E45!
> 
> Can't think what your's is either, but they do blame hormones for lots of things!

Hey I was happy to find you I have the exact same rash under the bottom lip, I look like a clown my peels and sometimes itchy. I was hoping you could tell me what you did? What the doc said?? Thanks


----------



## Ibabymama2013

Hello there, 
I do wish you are able receive and read my post. I am so desperate to know what is going on with my face, I am seeing and feeling the same symptoms as you were when you first posted. If you can please remember, what the Doctor told you this was and what you did to relieve the symptoms. I would so greatly appreciated it. I am currently 7 1/2 weeks, this is my first pregnancy, don't have any family that I can talk to about what im going through, I am miserable, with this "face rash", nausea, etc.... 
Thank you!


----------



## eieio02

I haven't read through all the replies, but when I was about 23 wks pregnant, I started getting a rash on the side of my nose and eventually it spread to about a 3 in area. It burned, it looked awful, was always dry and flaky and would flare up at times. It went away within a wk of giving birth. My friends mom swears up and down it was because I was having a boy and it was the extra testosterone in my body. I hope you find out what it is, I know how frustrating this can be! Maybe, and idk if it's been suggested, switch to gain detergent. It's the only one that doesn't break me out, even dreft (the baby soap) broke me out.


----------



## dotv21

loopdido said:


> I had a strange rash type thing come up at 4 weeks! It's under my bottom lip and looks like I've eaten something red and gotten it all round my mouth and not wiped it! It's red and the skin peels off and the skin around the cracks of my nose is also very dry and scaley! weird huh! I'm seeing midwife on Monday so will show her, but for now am just using E45!
> 
> Can't think what your's is either, but they do blame hormones for lots of things!

VITAMIN E OIL!!!! During my first trimester I also broke out in this horrible rash. It was around my mouth, nostrils, jawline and eyelids. It started out as dry flaky skin and then into an itchy bubbly oozy rash...and my doctor has no clue what it is. It seems like no one does. I tried cortizone, an anti-fungal, silver (used for burns) and even rubbing alcohol. The alcohol dried it out but burned like crazy of course. I finally decided to try some vitamin E oil that I had and it gave me instant relief!!! I used it twice daily or any time it itched until it finally went away. It stayed gone up until recently when I started my 3rd trimester. As soon as I saw signs of it coming back I applied the vitamin E oil and have kept it under control.


----------



## hshucksmith

I had what looked like a similar rash and it was quite sore. I usually use a lot of anti-spot products at night and then a lot of makeup during the day (I have terrible skin!!), and read up about hormones making me more prone to reactions from chemicals in products. I only had the rash on my forehead but it was extending down onto my face so I quit using products for about a week and it went away! The rash started at about 8wks, I started using my products again at about 12wks without any issues.


----------

